# Shout out from the DEEP SOUTH!



## wjstewart (Jun 4, 2009)

Howdy to all my spear fishing brethren from the Gulf Coast. I hate I can't be there for yet another season diving the depths of the Gulf (thank BP for last year's hiatus). Hopefully I'll be regaling you all with some great dive reports from beautiful Guantanamo Bay for the next few months. As of today no record breakers for fish (a few snapper, grouper & lionfish), but we've made some nice lobster and conch hauls (pics to follow). For now enjoy a shot from the brink of communism. Take care.
Stew


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome pic and post. Keep us updated!! Stay safe!!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

They don't allow masks and regulators in Cuba?


----------



## wjstewart (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, as soon as you cross into Cuban waters they must immediately be removed...


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Take full advantage of GTMO, I was stationed there in 2000-2001 and also worked at OE dive shop. Shot plenty of giant cubreras, grouper and muttons, along with snook and triggers. Dont know how it is now, but pre-prison time it was a paradise. Enjoy.:notworthy:


----------



## wjstewart (Jun 4, 2009)

So far no record breakers, but some great spearing and dive conditions. I'm here with the Coast Guard. I got two great dives in today at the Slot. We got a handful of lionfish and some decent red groupers. I'm still on the hunt for some big cuberas, one guy brought one into the shop a week or so ago that weighed in at 65lbs. I used to pull in here alot when I was on a cutter, so I'm not a stranger to these waters. We're headed out again in the morning, I'll post a report. Take care.


----------



## wjstewart (Jun 4, 2009)

Time to bump this post. I hope all is well way up north. Enjoy the pics, more to follow.
A couple of nice bugs and a bucket of lionfish, we don't have to go far to get 'em here.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Dang! Awesome.


----------

